# Assassination



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

In the year 40,999 the citizens get tired of war, so all the races get together to agree on a peace treaty, unknown to anyone, some assassins will be disguised as diplomats and try to disrupt the treaty. The treaty will be signed on board the Cruiser "Emperor's Might." If their is more assassins then diplomats, then the war continues for another millenia, if the assassins are all killed, then the war is over for 10 years.


OOC) Remember assassins to PM me on who you want to kill this turn, doctor on who you want to save, and inquisitor on who you think is an assassin, .
Everyone PM me on who you want to lynch as an assassin. Good luck and good hunting. 
PM's are due by the 23rd of November.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Yathar grunted his distaste as he walked through the ship that he had been told was named the Emperor's Might. The air smelled too clean for his liking and he disliked the fact that he was sharing his company with xenos especially an ork they were never trust worthy. 

He spat at the feet of one of the ships armsmen and chuckled at the fools look of disgust Imperials were too uptight to ever enjoy thier company this was going to be a long trip unless someone interesting turned up or something interesting happened......


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Bahz had spent most of his time in his quarters, reading information about the treaty and some of its terms, and had spend the rest of his time aboard "Emporers Might" thinking about whether this treaty would actually work.
He saw this chance as a great chance to change the way of the Eldar and almost ensure the survival of the race, but would this treaty stop all the violence?
There of course will be some argument over the terms and decision that have to be made but lets hope that it can be kept civil, after all we are diplomats, representing our seperate races, and if we dont keep it a clean debate well we could be here another 5000 years, Bahz has seen it happen.

All of a sudden a speaker on the wall, crackled into life "could we please have all diplomats report to the dining hall for dinner, all diplomats to the dining hall for dinner, thank you", with that Bahz picked up his cloak and made his to the dining hall, was about time someone said something about food.


----------



## SpectR (Nov 15, 2009)

N'lel'ka stepped out of his modified, battlescarred Remora stealth ship and surveyed the hangar area. After making sure that no threats were present aside from a few fuel silos off to the side of the enormous hangar, he walked towards the blastdoor that would take him further inside the ship. If he could pull this treaty off there would be a BIG payoff, bigger than the shak'vro had ever had in their lives. His commander, as usual gave him information on a "need to know" basis, his briefing being that there would be many diplomats from various races present and that if he were to sign the treaty his mission would be complete. He then heard faintly from the PA system "Could we please have all diplomats report to the dining hall for dinner, all diplomats to the dining hall for dinner, thank you". There was also free food? He thought to himself. "Easiest money I even made" said Lel'ka as he laughed and strode through the blastdoors.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Shadow Reaper stared at the ice cold maintenance shaft with ancient eyes. Like black suns they glistened in the brightly lit shaft, which spread off far below and into the distance like a giant cave. He knelt on a protruding shard of metal like a fear inciting gargoyle, a elevator zoomed past and like a hawk he outstretched his arms, laughing like a young child he leapt into the oblivion. 

The elevator began to grown in his sight as he plummeted. A two story cargo version it could contain up to eighty personnel however the Shadow Reaper knew from the smells only four humans were onboard at this particular time. In the five seconds it took him to strike the metal roof he had already drawn a curved black blade inscribed with ruinous seals. 

As he landed he rolled, letting his robes fall from his body he hid them behind a disengaged tether holder and found himself dangling over the edge, one hand holding on the other clutching his blade tightly. The ether realm glowed below and he grinned as he let go, falling he gripped hold of a metal bar just underneath the lower deck and threw himself head first into the first floor. A Navy Stormtrooper in a black uniform with a crackling whip in one hand turned towards him and uncurled his weapon, grinning. 

The Shadow Reaper dodged the razor sharp tip with ease, bloody goblets dropping from his torn cheeks as he wrapped his long fingers around the whip and pulled, brining the Stormtrooper with it. He angled his blade upwards as the armoured bulk of the Stormtrooper struck him, the blade screamed in pleasure as it cut through flesh and bone like paper. 

The Shadow Reaper brought the blade upwards and twisted, slicing through the lower throat and severing the spine yet the man still struggled as Tahlmil prolonged his death. After several minutes the Dark Eldar wrapped the whip around the mans shoulders and tied him to a crate, throwing the body out of the window he had came from and letting out a cry for help. 

A Naval Officer, flanked either side by a pair of Stormtroopers descended the curled stairs and shouted “Pull him in!” as he saw the whip dangling, fine throngs slowly being cut and pointed at the window. The two Stormtroopers charged towards it, pulling the rope up carefully and giving the Shadow Reaper a moment to ascend to the command deck. 

First the Depraved One killed the lights, their red backups coming to life and secondly he stopped the elevator with a grind of gears and squeals of metal ropes. He grinned as a Stormtrooper charged into the room, throwing his blade it impaled him just beneath the chest bone and into the wall, with a evil grin he leapt from a viewport back onto the roof, Lasrounds ripping through the metal all around him as he gathered his cloak and leapt for a nearby gangway, the tips of it just about avoiding the second elevator that exploded into the first. 

And with that the Shadow Reaper, Tahlmil set off into the dark depths of the ship in search of more kills.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Doesn't seem very infitting with the point of this RP/game DA since you just made yourself out to be an assassin so if you are one you haven't exactly hidden it from the other characters and if your not you are meant to be a diplomat. :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Nikolas breathed deep. It was funny when he though about, he had been in dozens of war zone over thousand of years, and here he was getting nervous about standing in a room of mon-kai. Although, with such a great weight on his shoulders he couldn't help but be nervous. If he failed with doing what the Farseer had sent him to do, the treaty would fail and the Eldar of his Craftworld would be stuck in a war that would cost to many lives. Nikolas breathed deep again, "It's going to be a long day..."


----------

